# Women!



## DrMoriarty (12 Sep 2007)

A woman was in town on a shopping trip. She began her day by finding the most perfect shoes in the first shop and a beautiful dress on sale in the second. In the third, everything had just been reduced to a fiver when her mobile phone rang. It was a woman doctor notifying her that her husband had just been in a terrible accident and was in critical condition in the ICU. The woman told the doctor to inform her husband where she was and that she'd be there as soon as possible. As she hung up, she realized she was leaving what was shaping up to be her best day ever in the shops. She decided to get in a couple more shops before heading to the hospital. She ended up shopping for the rest of the morning, finishing her trip off with a cup of coffee and a beautiful coffee slice complimentary from the last shop.

She was jubilant. Then she remembered her husband. Feeling guilty, she dashed to the hospital. She saw the doctor in the corridor and asked about her husband's condition. The lady doctor glared at her and shouted, "You went ahead and finished your shopping trip, didn't you! I hope you're proud of yourself! While you were out for the past four hours enjoying yourself in town, your husband has been languishing in the Intensive Care Unit! It's just as well you went ahead and finished, because it will more than likely be the last shopping trip you ever take! For the rest of his life he will require round-the-clock care. And you'll now be his carer!"










The woman was feeling so guilty she broke down and sobbed. The doctor then chuckled and said, "I'm just pulling your leg, he's dead. What'd you buy?"


----------



## Vanilla (12 Sep 2007)

Ahem, Dr.M, think you forgot the point of the story. 


So what did she buy?


----------



## Carpenter (12 Sep 2007)

Probably another pair of shoes...or maybe a handbag?


----------



## DrMoriarty (12 Sep 2007)

_You're _missing the point. What does it matter? 

[broken link removed]


----------



## Trafford (12 Sep 2007)

Do you happen to know the name of that shop? That sale sounds fantastic.


----------



## Vanilla (12 Sep 2007)

Trafford said:


> Do you happen to know the name of that shop? That sale sounds fantastic.


 
Actually _that_ is the real point being missed here.


----------



## Danmo (12 Sep 2007)

That's the best laugh I have had in ages. funny but true.


----------



## ClubMan (12 Sep 2007)

She probably could have gotten them cheaper in _Talbot Street_. And your man obviously didn't need private health insurance. I hope he had life assurance. Bloody stupid thread!


----------



## redo (12 Sep 2007)

ClubMan said:


> She probably could have gotten them cheaper in _Talbot Street_. And your man obviously didn't need private health insurance. I hope he had life assurance. Bloody stupid thread!


In Guineys. lol


----------



## Sue Ellen (12 Sep 2007)

DrMoriarty said:


> She began her day by finding the most perfect shoes in the first shop and a beautiful dress on sale in the second.


 
Did she wear them to the funeral


----------



## Trafford (13 Sep 2007)

sueellen said:


> Did she wear them to the funeral


 
Funeral? Did someone die? 
Oh yeah....


----------



## ci1 (13 Sep 2007)

I just want to know what shop she got a complimentry coffee slice in???


----------



## elefantfresh (14 Sep 2007)

> I just want to know what shop she got a complimentry coffee slice in???



thats like the guy in the bar on his own and he keeps hearing this voice "you're looking well today" " your shirt is lovely" etc - there was a packet of peanuts on the bar which were complimentry!


----------



## ClubMan (14 Sep 2007)

Trafford said:


> Funeral? Did someone die?
> Oh yeah....


A chance to wear that slimming black little number!


----------



## Graham_07 (14 Sep 2007)

ClubMan said:


> A chance to wear that slimming black little number!


 
Didn't realise his wife had a black Mustang convertible !


----------

